# 66 antenna



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey guys,
Through my acquiring parts for my car I happened to get a 66 antenna and of course can't use it. Does any one know what it's worth? I have a party wanting to maybe trade....
Linda


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Ames catalog shows a correct reproduction complete for $190 or just the mast for $90. I would think if yours is a nice original, at least 50% of new would be fair.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree!!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Linda ....Ive seen them sell for around $100....E


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

Is it power?


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Sorry, no power..just a mast. I don't know if this person wants it for he says he has one already but my nut is in better shape. So, if he's not interested, it'll be available if someone needs a mast.
Linda


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

blondie67 said:


> he says he has one already but my nut is in better shape. So it'll be available if someone needs a mast.
> Linda


:rofl:

Sorry I couldn't resist......


----------

